# Trapping



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I am looking into trapping, but have no idea what websites to go to to find information and to buy traps. If you have any information it would be much appreciated


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

HunterTanner, Welcome to the forum.
What do you have in mind to trap? Small animals or coyote size?
There are tons of websites out there who have "how to's" and sell trapping supplies. I would suggest trying to find someone local who might mentor you a bit.
Also, traps are pricey. I would suggest you start out slow and build up your "arsenal" of traps and snares. Learn all you can about the ins and outs of trapping. Especially how to handle your furs after you have them captured up.
I have a website that I really love that shows how to handle most fur bearers. I'll go look it up and post it here for you.

Here it is:
http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/pelthandling.pdf

Fur Harvesters site also lets you know when auctions are going to be held in their place and what you can expect the fur prices to be. These prices are to lure you into sending your "ready for sale" furs to them. You will likely sell to a local buyer for a much less price than the ones advertised on any website.

Also, check out NAFA website.

Once you decide what furbearer you want to target you will need some traps. I would suggest looking locally at some of the classified sites and definitely hit garage sales, especially in rural locations. Ask your neighbors if they have some old rusty traps in their outbuildings etc.

Good luck trapping!


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Bears Butt, Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for. Im not exactly sure what I'll do, hopefully a little of everything to learn. Thanks Again!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

www.wild-about-trapping.com/forums

they can help on how to trap properly if you want


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/forum_summary.html


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Everyone! Tons of Help!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

done some trapping in the past if you're anywhere near Springville send me a PM i can help out some


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you're close to Perry, I have a fenceline behind my house that has 5 or 6 fox trails going under it. Also, Lisa and I were walking our dogs down by Willard bay and saw a couple foxes come jetting out of the brush. Lots of sign too. It might be a great place to start.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the responses. Tanner is my son, 13 yrs old. 
@longbow- My wife's parents live in Perry and it would be really nice to get Tanner up there and try your place. 
I will make sure he sends you a PM. Thanks!
I have never done any trapping so Tanner and I would appreciate all the help/suggestions you guys can offer! Thanks again.
HunterDavid


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know whet you're at but Montgomery Fur in Ogden is always a good place to look for gear. You can check them out at montgomeryfur.com. One thing that might be helpful is to get a copy of the furbearers proc, I was surprised at how many regulations there were when I first got my trapping license. They tend to change pretty frequently too, so keep an eye out. Any DNR officer will tell you that they are not nearly as lenient on trappers breaking laws as they are for hunters. Good luck to ya!


----------

